
Ask HN: I've grown to hate my colleagues - navs
I&#x27;ve recently made the move away from being a senior web developer to being a Business Analyst and Strategist.<p>It&#x27;s something new. I&#x27;m lucky to have it especially when most people look at my development career and not my aspirations.<p>On my first day, barely a soul spoke to me. I wasn&#x27;t always a chatty guy but I figured with this role being what it is, I needed to do the opposite of what I&#x27;d normally do. Instead of sitting at my new desk and eating my lunch, I ventured into the lunchroom.<p>&quot;Hey, how&#x27;s it going?&quot;, I said to the Project Manager eating her lunch.<p>I get a soft whisper. I guess that means &quot;ok&quot;.<p><i>crickets</i><p>Ok, I&#x27;m the new guy. Maybe she&#x27;s the shy sort.<p>Lunchroom laughter and long coffee breaks.<p>Maybe I&#x27;m just making a mountain out of a molehill. It doesn&#x27;t matter. I get along with the two bosses pretty well and that&#x27;s enough.<p>Today I transferred a call to another developer. He yelled at me and told me that next time I should &quot;shut up&quot;. Apparently he was in the middle of something at the time. He then answered the call, put the phone down and walked out for the routine morning coffee.<p>I&#x27;ve been in the IT game for a decade now and I&#x27;ve snapped at others but often it was in the form of an agitated response. Maybe a furrow browed &quot;Yes?&quot; or &quot;What!?&quot;.<p>Now this is an open plan office so the boss heard all of this. He simply utters: &quot;Well how were we supposed to know you were busy?&quot;. That&#x27;s the end of it. Nothing more than that. I received no apology and the day went on as normal like nothing happened.<p>Maybe this is a rant. Maybe this is my attempt to understand whether others in the community have felt this way before or been through a similar situation. I don&#x27;t know what to do. I want this job and I&#x27;ve only been here for two and half months. I don&#x27;t want to quit and explain what happened but I don&#x27;t want to work in an environment where I find more pleasure talking to clients than the people sitting next to me.
======
f_allwein
Hmm - some teams are just toxic and there's nothing much to be done. Although
having said that, there is abook about turning around a toxic team:
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/206309.Fish_](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/206309.Fish_)

I would either wait until the worst people have moved on (if there is a high
turnover) or find a similar job elsewhere. If you explain this in job
interviews, people should understand.

~~~
navs
Thanks for that. Unfortunately it's the good people that leave first.

